
We Still Don’t Understand Why Time Only Flows Forward - chupa-chups
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/we-still-dont-understand-why-time-only-flows-forward-1187a8367d74
======
cordonbleu
it may be the case that complexity flows forward only rather than time flowing
forward only. the scaling level of temporal progression is centered on the
quantum rather than the macroscopic. The best humanly understandable
explanation ive found suggests increasing Entropic content of the universe is
what we experience and lable as time.

